# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Egg on a stick

## pgvoutdoors

Many times I've taught this technique to young Boy Scouts. It's not new, it's been around a lot longer than I have. But the first time you do it it's always fun.

Find a thin but strong hardwood stick and sharpen one end down to 1/8 inch thick. Work your way down from the end for about four inches.

Build a small cooking fire, coals not needed, flame will work just fine.

Slowly insert the stick through one end of the egg and out through the other. You can always start small holes by tapping with the tip of your knife or a pointy rock.

Hold the egg over the flames so that the flames touch the top of the egg. Allow the flames quickly cook that end to seal it.

Then hold the stick upright over medium heat to finish cooking the egg. Give it four to six minutes depending how firm you want it.


In a pinch - duck and goose eggs can be found in the Spring.

----------


## gryffynklm

Never heard of this, I like it.

----------


## crashdive123

And just think ----- we were always told to not play with our food.

----------


## Fisherman Dylan

I think I will try this for breakfast tomorrow.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I just took a group out this past weekend that used this technique and they had a lot of fun.

----------


## BENESSE

That sounds like a boatloads of fun!
Sure wish I could join your troop.

----------


## Fisherman Dylan

Make sure that you cook it all the way through.. otherwise there will be a slimey nasty suprise -__-..

----------


## RangerXanatos

I read about this in a magazine about a year ago.  I tried it and I ended up cracking the egg.  Haven't tried it since.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

It has to be slow cooked, too much head will crack it. I normally just let the flames of the fire just lick the egg.

----------


## RangerXanatos

It cracked when I was putting the stick through it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The stick needs to be whittled down on the end to about 1/8th of an inch thick. Do this for about three to four inches. Use your knife tip to tap a small hole on each end of the egg. This should keep it from cracking when inserting the stick.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Thanks!  Will try again.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

One of the benefits of cooking like this is that it requires a very small fire.  Most cooking fires you need a bed of coals, not for this.  Just a quick small fire will do the trick, let the flames do the cooking.  This is great when on the move or you have little time to cook.

----------


## huntermj

Thanks, I have never heard of this either. i'll try it this weekend.

----------


## crashdive123

I tried it last weekend.  I followed PGV's instructions - whittled the stick, tapped the hole, etc.  It just didn't turn out right.  Maybe I need to try another brand of eggs?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You dingbat. You already had a hole in the top. Just remove the cap and stand the stick up in the carton. You can cook it like a candy apple. (sorta like one....well, not really....actually, it's nothing like it)

----------


## huntermj

Well i tried doing this while camping with mixed results.
I made a video but ive been too lazy to edit and post it so far.
first try i cracked the eggs drilling the holes several times.Then didnt cook it well enough as the stick i used was to short and was burning my hands, then it exploded as i heated it too fast. Last attempt i used a longer thinner stick but over cooked it. it does work , just takes patience and pratice. still a cool thing to know but like every skill, practice it before you need it

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> *You dingbat.* You already had a hole in the top. Just remove the cap and stand the stick up in the carton. You can cook it like a candy apple. (sorta like one....well, not really....actually, it's nothing like it)


I don't care where your from...That's funny righhhht there!

----------


## charibelle18

Sounds like fun.  I'll have to try it with my daughter.

----------


## Batch

I had to do it...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Reverend Greg

That is way cool Im going to do that next time I go Out.
(G)

----------


## jake abraham

I'm going to try this soon

----------


## krazykangaroo

We need a book on stick cooking - egg on a stick, stick damper. Any more suggestions?

----------


## hunter63

> We need a book on stick cooking - egg on a stick, stick damper. Any more suggestions?


Old Boy Scout favorite,,,,bread on a stick.


http://www.completelydelicious.com/2...n-a-stick.html

----------


## crashdive123

Other than liquids, there isn't much you can't cook on a stick.......and in those cases you can use the stick for a pot hanger.

----------


## Sparky93

Thanks for bring up this thread, hadn't seen it, going to have to try this next time I'm out.

----------


## Wildthang

Warning, Rooster eggs wont work, just so you know :Eek2:

----------


## Darkevs

never tried eggs on a stick. But have cooked trout on a stick.

Anyone do any plank cooking? I have found that cedar planks add a strong flavor to the food cooked on it, but alder planks add a sorta sweetness to the foods.

----------


## Old GI

> Warning, Rooster eggs wont work, just so you know


Why?.............Oh, nevermind, my 9-year old grandson explained it to me.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

It's funny that this thread came up again, I just had a small group of Boy Scouts practicing it during their Wilderness Survival merit badge training this weekend.  All the eggs came out nicely the first try, one was perfect, no burnt eggs.  They took there time, about twenty minutes to cook.

----------


## finallyME

I was trying to think of good ideas for our wilderness survival merit badge camp out this August.  I need to try this with them.  Thanks PGV.

----------

